# Captain Tony Thompson



## apttony (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm trying to find Tony Thompson who was a captain on the Bembridge in 1974 - 1975. His full name is Anthony William Ian Thompson.

I'd like to hear from anybody who knows anything about him.

Thanks


----------



## apttony (Apr 21, 2009)

Correction - his first name is spelt WITHOUT the 'H'. I should have spelt it ANTONY.


----------



## apttony (Apr 21, 2009)

He should now be about 67 yrs old, ...........and could be anywhere, so please keep an open mind.

Oh, .......and I am not related....it's just a coincidence.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*Some aids*

Hello, we are trying to help. We are looking for Antony too - he was a Captain in 1975 on our Bembridge too. 

Here is a page dedicated to Cosag Marine Services where Antony was a Captain. Maybe some of you will recognize any facts or persons and it will lead our searching to be closer to him. 

Cosag page:

http://www.bembridge.pl/cms.php?pid=342

and stories related to that time:

http://www.bembridge.pl/cms.php?pid=343

Best greeting Rafal


----------



## apttony (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello Rafal,

Yes, I have seen your web pages earlier and know that you are also involved in the search for him.

Are you able to email me directly off-lin at [email protected]? I would very much like to hear from you.

Regards
Tony


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello Tony,

I have just replied

Let's find him!

Best greeting Rafal


----------

